# Quick responce please



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Hi all

My Ball python shedd for the first time (with me at least, only had him a month) on Sunday. The skin has come off in small pieces. And today it still has attached skin, especially around the head. I've read that i should soak it in a bowl of warm water for about 30mins to soften the skin. Anything else i can do?
Ta.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Soak it, and keep the humidity about 70/80%.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

my BP always shed section by section i just misted it an the tank about 2-3 times a day until all of the shed was gone


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Soak it in warm water or mist it with a spray bottle every few minutes for a while. Then try rubbing the shin off with your finger. Make sure the eye cap has shed. If you soaked it or misted it long enough it should come off without much problem. Also keep damp sphagnum moss in its cave and if you dont already have any get some rocks that are a little but not too rough to help start the shedding. The next time he goes into a shed mist him and his enclosure a couple times a day. Another good thing to have would be a hydrometer and keep the humidity around 60-70%, alitttle higher during sheds.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What type of sustrate are you using? Does he have a large enough water bowl to soak in? We keep all our Balls and Corns on aspen with a large water bowl each and they've never had any problems shedding in one piece lickety split.


----------



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

Thanks for the advise. I've soaked him twice now and used moist kitchen roll to aid the removal of rest of his skin. Will invest in a humidity monitor asap.
Ta.


----------

